# lores



## cazmac (Dec 9, 2007)

still in 7th ed which lore for the empire is best against the vampire counts? seeing as my next game is against them so would like a little head start thanks all


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

Light does an extra d6 damage against undead and daemons. 
Fire is also good as you can hit a lot of models in a unit. 
Finally Death has a lot of sniper spells that can single out those characters. 
One good casting and their general can be a quivvering puddle of goo. Great for taking out a vampire army.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

yeah thats all true... but not for 7th.
For 7th I would say light or fire... others do very well but need you to roll luckily or have a lot of spells (why I stay clear of heavens unless its a Lv4).


----------



## cazmac (Dec 9, 2007)

hmm so lore of light seeing as i alrleady have fire ?


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

Absolutly, in 7th ed I would go light. In fact I would bring a lvl 2 light mage scroll caddy and everything else priests. Especially a pope on the war alter.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

8th issues this week and you're playing 7th? OK...


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Creon said:


> 8th issues this week and you're playing 7th? OK...


Cazmac said 7th ed in his post, so what's your deal? Was this post necessary or germane? 

Can't add anything to what everyone else has said, except to say when I played vamps I really disliked Light magic. Seemed to be directed at undead and daemons.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Durzod said:


> Seemed to be directed at undead and daemons.


LOL, it is 
In the new edition it'll be fairer: you can take light and it'll be great against daemons and undead... but you have to live with it when playing against all the other armies too (just as long as you play no-tailor or tourny.. otherwise its still unfair to daemons/undead... but in the same way metal is unfair to WoC).


----------



## cazmac (Dec 9, 2007)

well that was a bit of a screw the magic worked great when i wasnt miscasting (once a turn what the hell!) ontop didnt realise he had units in his army that could only be touched by magic weapons this proved troublesome very troublesome but hey learn from our mistakes now is the lores still best for tomb kings as there next?


----------



## Theripontigonus (Dec 13, 2009)

One option that we have as empire is to try and just go magic defensive. Try taking a warrior priest or two and a single wizard with the rod of power. Use the rod to save power dice for your opponents phase, and try to put a little MR on units that are really important. Its not how I personally like to play, but if your really sick of miscasts and your wizards blowing themselves up, its a possibility.

As far as lores, light is a great all around choice. Shadow and death are also not terrible choices. Death can attempt to snipe out his general. If you use Von Horstman's Speculum (I always use it, and sometimes make the mistake of assuming that everyone does) you can try to be sneaky and teleport your wizard around for free, trying to get whoever has it into combat with their general. Once you kill the general Counts are in a lot of trouble, so if your down for shenanigans and annoyed opponents, thats not a bad combo.

Hope this helps, and good luck


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

cazmac said:


> well that was a bit of a screw the magic worked great when i wasnt miscasting (once a turn what the hell!) ontop didnt realise he had units in his army that could only be touched by magic weapons this proved troublesome very troublesome but hey learn from our mistakes now is the lores still best for tomb kings as there next?


I guess you got screwed by your opponent. Ethereals cannont be hit by mundane shooting or weapons but always by magical shooting and weapons. So runic war machines, magic in general, magical weapons and other magical shooting can all hurt ethereals, not just the magical weapons.

:victory:


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

If you;re still playing 7th, the same build that worked against VC will work against TK, though you may want as many dispel scrolls as possible. TK can just pump out too many spells!


----------

